# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Greek Elite Pro Athletes

## Polyneikos

*Greek Elite Pro Athletes*

Από τον Νοέμβριο του 2017, ενεργοποιήθηκε από την IFBB International το επαγγελματικό της κομμάτι,  Elite Pro.

O στόχος της IFBB International ήταν να στελεχωθούν οι Εlite Κατηγορίες , με μια γκάμα αθλητών υψηλού επιπέδου που πρωταγωνιστούσαν στα Παγκόσμια Ερασιτεχνικά, δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στους αθλητές να  συμμετέχουν σε αγώνες με χρηματικά έπαθλα για την πρώτη 5αδα
*Αφετηρία το Elite Pro Milano στις 26 Νοεμβρίου 2017.*
Στο αφιέρωμα αυτό παρουσιάζονται όλοι οι Έλληνες/Ελληνίδες αθλητές/τριες, κάτοχοι της Elite Pro Card και οι συμμετοχές τους .

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Elite Pro Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες - Bikini Fitness
**

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (Βikini Fitness - Elite Card 2017)

**Jansone Kristine* *(Masters Βikini Fitness -* *Elite Card 2018)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Elite Pro Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες - Body Fitness
**

Zώργιανου Χριστίνα (Βody Fitness -Elite Card 2017)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Elite Pro Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες - Wellness Fitness
*

*Πολίτη Ράνια (Wellness Fitness - Elite Card 2018)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Elite Pro Ελληνίδες αθλήτριες - Physique
*

*Kόλλια Νόρα* *(Physique - Elite Card 2019)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Elite Pro Έλληνες Αθλητές - Mens Physique
*
*

Τίλλος Γιάννης (Physique - Elite Card 2017)
*
*
Δράκος Δημήτρης (Physique - Elite Card 2018)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Elite Pro Έλληνες Αθλητές - Classic Physique

*
*Στεφανίδης Κώστας** (Classic Physique -* *Elite Card 2017)

*
*Μαργαρίτης Γιώργος* *(Classic Physique - Elite Card 2019)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Elite Pro Έλληνες Αθλητές - Bodybuilding*
*
**

Αλυμπάκης Θάνος (Bodybuilding - Elite Card 2017)

*
*Αττιλάκος Θανάσης* *(Bodybuilding - Elite Card 2018)


**Σιδηρόπουλος Λευτέρης* *(Bodybuilding - Elite Card 2018)


**Μαραγγός Τριαντάφυλλος* *(Masters Bodybuilding - Elite Card 2019)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2017**


**IFBB Elite Pro Milano 2017 (26 Nοεμβρίου, Μιλάνο)


**Στρατή Μαριλένα (7η)

**Zώργιανου Χριστίνα (6η)

**Τίλλος Γιάννης (Εκτός 10άδας)

**Στεφανίδης Κώστας (5ος)

**Αλυμπάκης Θάνος (8ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018

*
*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

Στρατή Μαριλένα (9η)

Zώργιανου Χριστίνα (2η)

**Στεφανίδης Κώστας (8ος)

Δράκος Δημήτρης (8ος)

**


**IFBB Elite Pro Malta 2018 (6-8 Απριλίου, Mαλτα)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (12η)**



**Asian Elite Pro 2018 (27-29 Aπριλίου, Μογγολία)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (4η)**
**

*
*IFBB Elite Pro Show Johannesburg 2018 (18-20 Μαίου, Johannesburg)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (9η)**




**IFBB Elite Pro Portugal 2018 (9-10 Ιουνίου, Πόρτο)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (15η)**




**IFBB Elite Pro Montreal 2018 (15 Ιουλίου, Καναδάς)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (3η)**




**IFBB Giovanni Arendz Classic 2018 (24-26 Aυγούστου, Aruba)*

*Στρατή Μαριλένα (8η)




**IFBB Nordic Elite Pro 2018 (5-7 Οκτωβρίου, Φινλανδία)

Τίλλος Γιάννης (10ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2019


**IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (7 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)

Στεφανίδης Κώστας (11ος)

Δράκος Δημήτρης (9ος)

Πολίτη Ράνια (5η)



IFBB Elite Pro France 2019 (13-14 Aπριλίου, Γαλλία)*

*Δράκος Δημήτρης (11ος)
*
*


Elite Pro Μalta 2019 (19-21 Aπριλίου Μάλτα)

Πολίτη Ράνια (2η)



IFBB Elite Pro Portugal  2019 (12 Mαϊου, Λισαβόνα)

Πολίτη Ράνια (4η)



Αrnold Classic  IFBB Elite Show* *South Africa* *2019 (18 Μαϊου, Γιοχάνσεμπουργκ)

Πολίτη Ράνια (3η)



Giovanni Arendz Classic Elite Pro 2019 (17 Αυγούστου, Aruba)

Στρατή Μαριλένα (2η)

*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)

Στρατή Μαριλένα (5η)

Δράκος Δημήτρης (10ος)

Πολίτη Ράνια (3η)



Arnold Classic Europe 2019 (20-22 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)

Στρατή Μαριλένα (10η)



Elite Nocco Nordic Pro 2019 (5 Οκτωβρίου, Φινλανδία)

Αττιλάκος Θανάσης (5oς)

**Πολίτη Ράνια (3η)



IFBB International Elite Pro Madrid 2019 (19 Οκτωβρίου, Mαδρίτη)

**Πολίτη Ράνια (5η)

**


IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2019 (1-3 Νοεμβρίου , Tarragona)

**Στρατή Μαριλένα (Eκτός 10άδας)

Πολίτη Ράνια (5η)




Elite Pro Cancun Pro 2019 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Μεξικό)

Πολίτη Ράνια (5η)

**Jansone Kristine (4η)**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2020


**IFBB International Diamond Cup & Elite Pro Malta 2020 (30 Aυγουστου, Μάλτα)*

*Πολίτη Ράνια (4η)**



Elite Pro World Championships 2020 (12 Δεκεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη)**

**Στεφανίδης Κώστας* *(Εκτός 10αδας)

**Μαργαρίτης Γιώργος (Εκτός 10αδας)

**Αττιλάκος Θανάσης* *(Εκτός 10αδας)



**IFBB Elite Pro Masters World Championships 2020 (19-20 Δεκεμβρίου, Τσεχία)*


*Αττιλάκος Θανάσης (4ος)*

----------

